# AGM battery questions



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I am changing my boat over to a 24 v trolling motor. I went to my guy to get another battery to go with the one I already have. He had a AGM and said I should use it because it was better than the Interstate

Talking to my fishing budies they say AGMs must be charged with 25 amps or it will blow up. My buddy has had 2 to do it with 10 amps. My battery guy say there are differnt AGM batteries and I can use my 5 amp. Also can I mix batteries say an Interstate and Walmart

Thanks


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

The best scenario is to buy 2 new matching WET batteries at the same time  sell or trade off the one you have ...

Forget an AGM ... (I tested one with not so good results) and why pay $400 for a pair of batteries ...


----------



## craigscflats (Sep 17, 2014)

Agree that matched batteries are your best bet, especially if you have an onboard charger. AGMs are no more prone to "blow up" than any battery and in my experience they may be a little more tolerant of poor maintenance than a wet battery. AGMs are pricey but can last up to ten years (I have 6 on mine and they are going strong) and will weigh a little less than a comparable wet. Depending on your boat, if you have three batteries, the 10lb (interstate 24m vs. Odyssey 1200) per battery savings can be significant.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the help. i have decided to put 2 Interstate batteries in for my 24v TM


----------

